# Help! Repetitive thoughtsâ€¦



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Okay this is my deal. Iâ€™m taking Prozac 60mg for depression and anxiety and doing Cognitive Behavior Therapy with Therapist and reading the book Mind over Mood. So I am journaling problems and trying to correct my faulty thinking. Trying not to be over dramatic about my problems. I realize that my roof leak battle with the builder on my new house that has been going on for three months is not the end of the world. I know itâ€™s not life or death. I know five years from now this it wonâ€™t matter. Iâ€™ve been doing my relaxation tape daily; I try to get some sort of physical exercise during the day, I try to get the proper amount of sleep (which is hard). I think I can be rational and realize that there is only so much I can do.Well Iâ€™ve become aware that part of my problem is that when something is upsetting to me, thoughts about the problems constantly keep popping back into my head. The littlest thing will trigger me to start thinking about it. Yesterday whenever I would catch myself thinking about it I would say stop, tried snapping the rubber band on my wrist, and visualizing a stop sign. I am just in shock as to how often thoughts are popping into my head. I totally understand that I am making myself miserable by this, but the thoughts are just so automatic. It is exhausting me. I know itâ€™s bad for my health. Anyone had this problem with repetitive thoughts and what is the best way to reduce them? Any advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Getting your anxiety under control with will do the trick. I tryed anti depressants and I could not tollerate them they made me to tired. Buspar is a non-drowsy sedative that does not make you tired and it takes the anxiety away.Now I have got my IBS D under control and my thoughts too. If you get that anxiety in check you will fell much better.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks IBS_Queen I will look into that next time I see my script writer (she is different from my therapist). She actually mentioned Buspar to me last time I was in there, but I told her I was on it before and it didn't work. But the thing is that now I've got alot more time on my hands,so in some ways I get myself more keyed up. Perhaps if I used the prozac for depression and buspar for the anxiety the combo would work. Thanks. Glad to hear it works with "D" too.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi stefdoe,What's good about the Buspar is it does not make you tired. SSRI's always made me so sleepy. I get depressed from time to time and the Buspar takes care of it. Yes time does get your mind racing...Best to keep busy it really, really does help me. Take Care. Here is a bit about my story:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/19210786


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

I think all of us with anxiety can relate to your problem. In fact that is my biggest problem. I tend to dwell on things, even when they are not that important. It sounds like you are doing alot to get this under control. Which is all you can ask of yourself. Buspar I don't think will be strong enough for you if you are taking Prozac-that is a little more potent. Unless the prozac is (you feel) not doing the job. I too was taking buspar for many years and eventually felt that it wasn't really working or necessary. I switched over to librax which I am in the process of stopping. Do you feel that your personality is that you worry about things? It may just be who you are. Not a bad thing and there is ways to change it. A few years ago my husband and I had some troubles b/c in his mind I worried too much about the small stuff in life. Such as crumbs left on the dinner table. Now they should be wiped up (and are) but he told me "is it worth it to be in a bad mood b/c there are crumbs on the counter?" Yeah know he was right. I started very slowly thinking about what was really important. I am one who worries and speculates ALOT. But I have been able to curve it. My biggest problem is learning not to think about the bathroom and my IBS.I hope this helps you. Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------

